# Woo Hoo.. I got approval for a rescue!!



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I applied last night for this little girl.. I could hardly believe it when today I got the call that I had been approved.!!! Lady said it was one of the 'easiest" she has ever had! LOL 

Here is the link to see little Nadia: (hope it works!)
http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgiaction=2&p...w=0&tmpl=&stat=

Little Nadia was rescued from a shelter in SC. The woman said , as was stated in her profile, she was so matted she couldn't even walk!! And she had maggots and roaches living under the mats eatin off her flesh!!! Poor dear little girl!!!!
yes she said they had to sedate her to shave her and treat her for the "beasties" living off her.
She had also tested positive for heartworm but has been treated and on the monthly Heartgard now. The vet said her heart was fine.
They think maybe 2 but acts more like 1yr old.. loves to play.. loves people, goes to dog park and is very social with the dogs. Fine with cats.
She likes stuffed animals that are bigger than her LOL.. and carries one around all the time.
She's a real "chow-hound"..loves her food!!
The one issue is she has mild separation anxiety. she's not destructive but will whine when left. The woman and I think this can be dealt with once nadia can feel secure in a forever home. Apparently she has been sifted about a lot in her short life. I will work on that right away conditioning her to the very short absences and returning.. and working up to longer periods. It is rare she will be left alone but I want her to feel secure about the few times she is.
I truly was shocked to get the "OK" so fast!! I only applied online last night! but luckily all my references were home today.. and I guess our vet reference was extremely good.
We go to see her tomorrow and barring any surprises we can bring her home!!!! About an hour and half from us..
Just wanted to let you all know. 
I miss my little Missy so much and my life, house and heart is so empty without her.. my taking this little rescue is really a tribute to Missy.. because I feel if we can do this to help this little nadia and if we can get back even a portion of the enrichment Missy gave us.. we'll feel so very blessed!
Will let you know how it goes!
Terry and my sweet Angel Missy ( and soon to be my Nadia)


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Congrats!

Link doesn't work


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

oh WOW, what a story and a kind heart you have, sounds like she has been looking for you


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, here I am boo-hooing!! This time from happiness!! I sure hope everything works out. You are the total ultimate Malt Mommy and any rescue org. is very, very lucky to have you take one of their babies. Thanks for sharing this with us and please keep us posted!!!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

lets see if this link works ?


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Congratulations! Reading your story gave me chills...little Nadia is lucky to get you.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

How very exciting for you and the precious pup!!!!
Can't wait to see her!!!!!!! (I couldn't get the link to work either)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Here is the info:

Nadia's Info Page


EDIT: While I was posting, Joe beat me to it!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

She's cute!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Sep 13 2005, 08:48 PM
> *EDIT: While I was posting, Joe beat me to it!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

GMTA: great minds think alike


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

oh terri, i'm soo happy for you







nadia is gorgeous and she's so lucky to have you. please keep us posted.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

That's wonderful. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh gosh this is great news, little Nadia could not be luckier....and she'll have sweet Missy as her guardian angel. You are a real hero to me!







She's a pretty little baby too!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks, Joe.. and Kallie and Catchers Mom for posting the link/photo of little Nadia.

I think when her coat is grown out and cared for she'll be a really cute little one. I can see the "bows" in her hair already! 

I still miss my little Missy I always will.. she was my special little baby( Ok tears are coming") so better stop..

But though I was so sure I should just get a "good" breeder pup.. Mikey was 'presented to me" and waiting in the wings and I couldn't put him out of my head... then, too, I couldn't justify at this time with the katrina disaster.. indulging myself when the money could be used to help so so many... I KNEW the breeder pup would get a good home. but so so many now are in need.. how could I ? 
I met Mikey.. fell in love with him.. and was supposed to pick him up on Sunday.. but family changed their mind the last minute.. so that was that.
I cried a lot that day.. thinking why was 'tease" dangled befoe me when it was only to be taken away..it was then I felt I was meant to search out a rescue.. saw little Nadia.. and that was that..
I had really thought Mikey was the one that was "meant to be"... and I think he was...
I think Mikey was "meant to be" to stir up my yearning to bring another pooch into my life. He was the catalyst I needed.. to get in active search for that one special dog God wanted me to have.
All my dogs have come to me in 'round about ways". This was a bit more emotional than the others but as long as the end result is as planned that is all that matters.
I thank you all for your "Good Wishes!! 
Terry and my sweet Angel Missy ( and soon to be little Nadia)


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Congratulations







I am so happy for both of you.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Congratulations! Toby and I are so happy for you!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

awwww.....Nadia is lucky it all worked out this way. She is a doll-you are both blessed!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Congrats to both of you!!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awwww... i'm always happy to hear of people rescuing pups with no homes... always makes me smile!







Congrats!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so excited for you and your husband and, of course, Nadia! She sure is one lucky pup! I can't imagine a more perfect home for a rescue!

What a story that little girl has! It never ceases to amaze me how the most wonderful dogs and cats end up homeless in shelters through no fault of their own. My 3 (Lady and 2 Siamese) were all abandoned by their former owners. I wish those people could see would incredible pets they are today. I just can't understand it, but I figure their loss is my gain!

You will love having a rescue. There is something very special about them, a humility and devotion (maybe gratitude?) because of the rough road that brought them to your home. I haven't had a puppy or kitten in 25 years and probably never will again.

I can't wait to hear more about her!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Good for you She's a lucky puppy


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

This is wonderful news congratulations


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Hi Terry I am so glad you found her. It was great news. I had been looking in the same rescue site the other day and saw her picture. She reminded me so much on a little one that I had rescued many years ago and wished that I could get to her but seeing how it was in the NY area I knew that there was no way I could possible do it. I was hoping that she would find a loving home and to find out that you have her just made my day wonderful. I know she couldn't find a better home then yours.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Terry, you can tell everyone she is a "designer dog", a special hybrid of a Bichon and Maltese, not just any ordinary rescue!  

I checked and the American Canine Hybrid Registry recognizes a Maltese-Bichon cross. They call it a "Maltichon". For a nominal fee, you can register her!























Check out Waylon. He can be yours for a mere $550!

Seriously, can you tell how excited I am about Nadia's arrival?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I told you before, in France the Maltese is called a BICHON MALTAIS. So if somebody asks you what breed she is you can confidently tell them it's a Bichon Maltais.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Sep 13 2005, 08:44 PM
> *lets see if this link works ?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=99373*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks Joe that worked fine

Nadia is so lucky to have found you Imamomtomissy, like Joe said she was just waiting for you to find her.















She is a real cutie too







and I wish you both well


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I am so happy for you! This is so great


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Terry,yours was the first post I read today and it "set" in place this huge smile I will have on my face all day!Ok,Ok there were a few tears also!!!!!
CONGRATS to you and your little Nadia







I know your sweet Missy is smileing big time!!!!
My Bailey is a Maltese/Bichon also and his gentle,loving heart made it hard for me to decide between a Malt or a Bichon when we were ready for another one.Size was the only thing that won out for Malts! Im so excited & happy for you and your DH I cant stand myself








God Bless and I cant wait to see and hear Nadia stories to come......Sheila& The Gang


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Awesome choice, Terry!!! I am so happy you chose rescue over a new pup.

Nadia is one lucky little girl...much congrats!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

What a great thing you are doing. Nadia is one lucky girl!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Terry what great news!! We are so excited for you! I cannot wait to read about little Nadia and her new, much better life. What a sad beginning







She couldn't have ended up in a better place.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Terry, Oh, that such great news. I am so happy for you! What a great home Nadia will be getting, poor little girl sounds like she has been thru so much.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Terry,

What incredible news to hear....I am smiling and have happy tears for you, your husband and Nadia. You will make a wonderful family! How blessed you are for taking such a wonderful soul into your home. I truly beleive Missy had a hand in picking her just for you.

Good luck and I can't wait for the pictures.


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Congratulations Terry!



















































I am doing the happy dance for you. I know from your other posts
that this was a hard decision for you with Mikey and a pup from the
breeder. But I agree completely with you that this was meant to be and Mikey
was just the one to get you in that direction.

Nadia will be sooo happy once she gets settled in and will finally know
what life is really about. Congrats again I can't wait for the updates, and 
remember when you start to go picture crazy share them with us.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congratulations Terri!














I know little Nadia is going to be a very happy little girl. There is nothing like the little kissy kissy's of a little white doggie. Can't wait to see pictures of her after you get her home.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Terri where are you ?? Did you go and see her ??


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

congrats!! how exciting!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Congrats, I am soo happy for you!!! She is a doll


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IamMomtoMissy_@Sep 13 2005, 07:30 PM
> *I applied last night for this little girl.. I could hardly believe it when today I got the call that I had been approved.!!! Lady said it was one of the 'easiest" she has ever had! LOL
> 
> Here is the link to see little Nadia: (hope it works!)
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Oh my goodness I am so happy to hear you are going to get her. That is wonderful
Char


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Little Nadia came home with Terry and her husband yesterday! When Terry can tear herself away from her new little girl, I'm sure she'll post an update here!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The good-news story can be read on Terry's new thread. Click here.


----------



## princessmolly (Oct 1, 2004)

Sounds like another heaven sent little pooch. Lets us know how Nadia is doing when she comes home with you. 

Congratulations!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

She is the most adorable little baby I've seen in so long! I am SO happy for you... This story just makes me want to cry with happiness that Nadia has found someone like you to take her in and give her love


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Contratulations to you and Nadia














I'm so happy you found each other


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Happy dance time


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm so happy for you, nadia is cute as a button. I'm waiting on approval for a rescue also. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks all for the good wishes.. she has stolen our hearts already.. great little girl. Just have to work out the potty issue and she will be "perfect!"

Cindy.. I wish you the best withyour application. Is your prospective pooch on petfinder? Getting her/him from the Florida area? 
I have to tell you it is the most rewarding feeling!! and she has been such a help in our healing of the loss of our little Missy. I still miss my little girl.. I know I always will .. but giving little Naddie a loving home just feels SO RIGHT!! I still believe it was devine intervention.. God knew just what we needed!


----------

